# If you could discuss anything other than feminism and misogyny....



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

What you like to talk about?

My first question is this:

Is there anything you are interested in that seems particular to your gender? 

Grilling? Heavy Equipment? Livestock? Agriculture? Classic cars?

I have a pic of my old T-ball team circa 1968. In the background is an old car I've been trying to ID. Roughly, I think its a 56 Olds. Anyone think they could ID this car if I scan it?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know classic cars.

My wife and I bought a house that had an old Craftsman weedeater in the basement. I bought a one gallon gas can, a two gallon gas can, and a six pack of premeasured oil bottles. $6.50 a quart for premixed fuel didn't seem to make sense.

I hadn't even used the first gallon when the starter string broke. Now I'm trying to figure out how to access it. The partially disassembled weedeater is in the basement. Maybe this weekend I can figure out how to remove the housing and access the starter. It seems that the clutch gets in the way.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Aquaponics!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

That or diet and fitness.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Obesity?

I went on my yearly doctor visit today. Part of Obamacare. Every year my insurance carrier changes because of that.
I have one prescription, for restless leg syndrome. Every year, I have a new doctor now, and have to make an appointment to get this one Rx renewed. Every year I wait in the waiting room with obese patients, and wonder why I pay an insane amount of insurance costs....


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ExiledBayStater said:


> I don't know classic cars.
> 
> My wife and I bought a house that had an old Craftsman weedeater in the basement. I bought a one gallon gas can, a two gallon gas can, and a six pack of premeasured oil bottles. $6.50 a quart for premixed fuel didn't seem to make sense.
> 
> I hadn't even used the first gallon when the starter string broke. Now I'm trying to figure out how to access it. The partially disassembled weedeater is in the basement. Maybe this weekend I can figure out how to remove the housing and access the starter. It seems that the clutch gets in the way.


Trash that mother, and get you a rechargable Black and Decker weedeater. They now have whoop butt models that will handle anything, and no gas motor to maintain. No choking. No fouled plugs. No noise. No fuel. A great investment.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Forest said:


> Trash that mother, and get you a rechargable Black and Decker weedeater. They now have whoop butt models that will handle anything, and no gas motor to maintain. No choking. No fouled plugs. No noise. No fuel. A great investment.


That's pretty much what I'll do when I decide to give up on the gas one. I'd like to find a suitable Ryobi model, as it could share batteries and a charger with my electric lawn mower. For thicker weeds I have a double blade weed cutter. I wanted to get a sickle or machete but I live right on a main road and swinging one of those would have led to some confrontations.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I give it 10 minutes before the "usual suspects" show up in this thread informing you your electric lawn mower is a misogynist, and you beat women.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? The gender wars are entertaining =/


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Particular to the male gender that is interesting to me:
- Certain body characteristics.
- A higher likelihood of direct communication.
- Ability to take constructive feedback without flipping ****

The masculine traits my husband brings to our family.
- Exposure to fun stuff it would not occur to me to do like rock climbing, mountain biking, zip-lining. Taking a less cautious approach to our activities than I might be inclined toward.
- Exposing me and the kids to the joys of home projects and power tools.
- Teaching us to use fire arms safely. Keeping my kids safe at the range when other parents aren't doing the same. (Stories! Oy! One kid was waving his gun down range. Dad was not pleased. What? Says kid. It's not loaded. I haven't cleared it. Points to son. He has not cleared it. Points to daughter. She hasn't cleared it. It's loaded until otherwise determined. Dad finally took notice.)
- Not often, but sometimes packing me up into bed and saying, you have had enough for today. You are clearly exhausted. I will make the morning coffee and clean the kitchen and put the kids to bed. 
- Makes off colored jokes that would have offended me prior to being exposed to his fun loving spirit. They tend to be funny once I got the stick out of my butt.
- Laughs at my jokes that no one else gets.

What is man? What is masculine? I guess those are the ones in my life that I love.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh and weight lifting and martial arts. Neither kids nor I would be exposed to either without him. i guess none of these things are exclusively masculine. But when I look at the jui jitsu gym, it is hard to believe it. The class I went to was full of muscle bound brutes (they were not really brutes, sweet men all) and one tiny woman. It doesn't matter. It made me squishy safe to be sparring with this huge dude and have him watch and wait to make sure tiny me was ok and learning the moves.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it BJJ or JJJ?

Anyway for grappling styles I recommend these for training:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> That or diet and fitness.


Yes also diet. DH is the great salad motivator! Ok for fun he does bring the occasional steak and cheese to the table.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Is it BJJ or JJJ?
> 
> Anyway for grappling styles I recommend these for training:


DH has like 6 of these. The earlier ones that he has mastered lying in a heap collecting dust. He has one in his car that he uses when driving.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> I give it 10 minutes before the "usual suspects" show up in this thread informing you your electric lawn mower is a misogynist, and you beat women.


4:13



Bugged said:


> Ten minutes it's too long..it shows in the active topic list so it's easy to spot...This thread is just a way to provoke..the topic in itself is meant *exactly for that.*
> Won't take long before it's locked or deleted or edited...It's ALWAYS men that try to start *a gender war*...there's a bunch of angry /frustrated/ridiculous talibans on this forum..i don't know why they're tolerated...(most get banned after a while)
> 
> Ladies, just had these people to your ignore list..and they will quickly disappear...they have nothing else to do than spread their frustration...
> ...


4:18

The bit about frustrated, angry men, the taliban, and who is here to provoke was perplexing.

The "ignore list" idea is good, though.

On the weedeater, if you go the rechargeable route, make sure to get one at least 36 volts or more. Mine is an older 36v, and it will handle most stuff you'd encounter, including Johnson grass, small stems, etc.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

My husband is away for an 18 month temp reassignment. The other day I asked him beside family and friends what does he miss most and he said yard work. I miss seeing him do yard work too with the sweat glistening on those guns. Mmmmmm


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Snakes?

I found a snake skin underneath our garage door, that my husband had left open about 2" to circulate air flow...had a storm blow open the back garage door and soaked the floor.

Does this mean the snake is in my garage?

Will cats find and eat the snake?


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Forest said:


> 4:13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at men being browbeaten in the apparent safety of the Men's Clubhouse

This forum is fast jumping the shark.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

NobodySpecial said:


> DH has like 6 of these. The earlier ones that he has mastered lying in a heap collecting dust. He has one in his car that he uses when driving.


Aye, he's got the right idea! Grip is vital!

Still remember sparring with a short/stocky fella years ago, thought he would be an easy victory, but turned out he was always well anchored with an iron grip... I got my ass handed to me lol!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> LOL at men being browbeaten in the apparent safety of the Men's Clubhouse
> 
> This forum is fast jumping the shark.


I'm still laughing at the comedy of calling people "taliban", then suggesting they are the ones deserving to be banned.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> LOL at men being browbeaten in the apparent safety of the Men's Clubhouse
> 
> This forum is fast jumping the shark.


Agreed.

Someone posted an idea in the "Banned Members" thread about banning posters from certain forums. I believe we are past the point of that needing to happen.

Of course, a few of them wouldn't have anything to do if they couldn't harass the Men's Clubhouse. What was that about women and "male spaces"?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Things specific too my gender - no, I can't think of anything.

My interests that both genders can discuss: Space, aviation, astrophysics, energy technology, politics, social / ethnic issues, archaeology, religion, scientific philosophy, climate change, transportation, extraterrestrial life, travel, workplace social issues, gender inequality, racial inequality, game of thrones, why "Han shot first" actually matters, war, peace.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Ripper said:


> Someone posted an idea in the "Banned Members" thread about banning posters from certain forums. I believe we are past the point of that needing to happen.


I for one never go into the Ladies Lounge. I believe men and women should have a forum where they can speak to members of their own sex without being harassed by members of the opposite. If someone wants to talk in a "mixed gender" forum where they can get perspective from both sides, there are others for that.

It is sad that others do not share what I consider a modicum of decency in this area.

I've seen way too many times men come into this forum, post something about their wives/gfs they want to get another man's version perspective on or just want to vent a little, only to find themselves harassed by other women.

Truly sad.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone wanna discuss the dietary merits of rutabagas? I think that would make for some lively discussion, yeah?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> I for one never go into the Ladies Lounge. I believe men and women should have a forum where they can speak to members of their own sex without being harassed by members of the opposite. If someone wants to talk in a "mixed gender" forum where they can get perspective from both sides, there are others for that.
> 
> It is sad that others do not share what I consider a modicum of decency in this area.
> 
> ...


This is such common, common-sense I can't imagine why it is not observed, or encouraged. Several beneficial upsides, but no effort made....


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dietary merits of rutabagas? I think that would make for some lively discussion, yeah?


So any benefit they might yield is entirely cancelled by the fact that the only way to make them palatable is to drown them in sour cream and bacon.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dietary merits of rutabagas? I think that would make for some lively discussion, yeah?


If it grows in the earth, it must be grill-able, or taste good with butter on it, or its a waste of time.

Onions, potatoes are both easy to grill, and taste fantastic with little effort. Doesn't heat up the house in summer either. 

I have a grilled okra recipe that would surprise you, too.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a question that came up at work once.

Assume that you are in a vehicle chase, both vehicles are traveling at 80 mph. The vehicle you are chasing is in front and slightly to the side of your vehicle. Around the 10 or 2 a clock position, depending on if you prefer right or left. The situation arises that you have to engage the target. Do you lead the target vehicle?


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> So any benefit they might yield is entirely cancelled by the fact that the only way to make them palatable is to drown them in sour cream and bacon.


Pushaw...I make a rutabaga stew that is to die for....just sayin'  *grin*


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> Pushaw...I make a rutabaga stew that is to die for....just sayin'  *grin*


When are you making it for me? I'd like to try it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

To Catch up with all of the important ideas in this thread:
4 cycle weed eater.
I keep a closet snake in my basement.
Okra usually surprises me.
Bugged is EVIL
MN


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> To Catch up with all of the important ideas in this thread:
> 4 cycle weed eater.
> I keep a closet snake in my basement.
> Okra usually surprises me.
> ...


What...No mention of rutabagas? Pfft. *giggle*


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I never met a rutabaga I didn't . . . . . .
Actually I never met a Rutabaga.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ripper said:


> I got a question that came up at work once.
> 
> Assume that you are in a vehicle chase, both vehicles are traveling at 80 mph. The vehicle you are chasing is in front and slightly to the side of your vehicle. Around the 10 or 2 a clock position, depending on if you prefer right or left. The situation arises that you have to engage the target. Do you lead the target vehicle?


Yes. I Think.

When the bullet leaves the muzzle, it seems like the prior "forward" motion (the direction the car is traveling) that it enjoyed while resting in the gun would be stalled and redirected from firing. 

Considering a muzzle velocity of over 1000 fps, you'd need to lead a very tiny amount, I expect.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Snakes?
> 
> I found a snake skin underneath our garage door, that my husband had left open about 2" to circulate air flow...had a storm blow open the back garage door and soaked the floor.
> 
> ...


It depends on the type of snake. If it's poisonous, it might kill the cat.

If it's not poisonous and not very big... the cat will probably play with it (meaning shred the poor thing).


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> To Catch up with all of the important ideas in this thread:
> 4 cycle weed eater.
> I keep a closet snake in my basement.
> Okra usually surprises me.
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh, and I love okra.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Ripper said:


> I got a question that came up at work once.
> 
> Assume that you are in a vehicle chase, both vehicles are traveling at 80 mph. The vehicle you are chasing is in front and slightly to the side of your vehicle. Around the 10 or 2 a clock position, depending on if you prefer right or left. The situation arises that you have to engage the target. Do you lead the target vehicle?


If the speed of the target vehicle is the same as yours then its relative velocity to you is zero. If that was the only factor to consider you wouldn't have to lead it at all. But since this car chase isn't happening in a relative vacuum and distant from a strong gravitational force, you have to consider wind resistance and gravity. The faster you are traveling the more you have to consider the wind resistance and lead the target. The farther away you are the more you have to consider gravity.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

When shooting from a helicopter, we always "lagged" the targets with the amount of lag based on the aircraft's speed. You never was really precise though, most of the time you watched for your hits and adjusted. We also always used stationary targets.



VermisciousKnid said:


> If the speed of the target vehicle is the same as yours then its relative velocity to you is zero.


This has always been the assumption I made, but with the other factors involved I will probably "lead" the target slightly.

In any case, if I ever get the opportunity to test it out, I will post the results here.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Since everyone needs a laugh:

Comic - Two dinosaurs miss Noah's Ark (Oh crap, was that today?) | alvinalexander.com

Remember to keep everything in perspective


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wat wat? You folks are pilots?

Personally I prefer gliding where I can feel the air and the currents, weeeeee! Though its a 'seasonal' sport


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening 
it seems a surprising percentage of us are. 

Gliding sounds like fantastic fun, but I live in a large area of very crowded airspace, so its just not practical. 

Parasailing (off mountains) is fantastic, but I've only done it a couple of times dual. I'm too old to learn, would break too many things. 





RandomDude said:


> Wat wat? You folks are pilots?
> 
> Personally I prefer gliding where I can feel the air and the currents, weeeeee! Though its a 'seasonal' sport


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Personal said:


> We could always talk about the relative comparative merits of the Glock 22 versus the Browning Hi-Power Mark III.
> 
> Although I was impressed by the bold sights on the Glock I found it naturally returned slightly below my first point of aim with each successive shot. Whereas I found the Browning despite it's less prominent sights always returned to the same point of aim with each successive shot.


Never fired a Browning Hi-Power, so can't honestly compare them. Given the company's history I'm sure its a fine piece of work. 

I was never a Glock nut. When they roared onto the scene, I was a stick in the mud, and ready to keep my Smith 681 .357 for eternity. (which I will)
When we switched to the Glock, I was rapidly won over. I'm convinced there is a VERY good reason this pistol is the go-to police gun for the last 20+ years. Its light, its simple, it shoots beautifully, it has no quirks. It does not jam, ever. With night sights, laser sights, whatever it shoots accurately at all times. You could fall into a river, crawl thru quicksand, drop it half a dozen times, and still it would not fail to respond for you.

I'd guess it costs less than half of the Browning, right?

Never been a competition shooter, maybe Glock is not the darling of that set; but Glock is the Colt of these times.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

The only thing I fly is my drone.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Too crowded to glide?!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyway folks:










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ

WTF?!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a Glock G22 for years, liked it but once it reached the end of its service life I went for a Glock 35 and never looked back.

Really like S&W M&P series, just already have all the accessories for the Glocks and haven't felt like transitioning over yet. Good holsters aren't cheap.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ripper said:


> Had a Glock G22 for years, liked it but once it reached the end of its service life I went for a Glock 35 and never looked back.
> 
> Really like S&W M&P series, just already have all the accessories for the Glocks and haven't felt like transitioning over yet. Good holsters aren't cheap.


I don't understand the Glock 35. Is it a "match pistol"? I mean for competitive shooting? Is it for collectors; or an elitist money maker?

I'm waiting to hear from anyone that has bought one of the Glock .357 models, which I think is a genius idea, to cash in on people like me that were reared to think that is the best round ever.

I worry they may lose some focus trying to be too many things to too many people. Creating the greatest "work gun" ever is a pretty good laurel to rest on.

BTW, I know plenty of old timers that will tell you nothing can be used as a "hammer" better than a S&W L-frame. Its true, I've seen it.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Personal said:


> I'm not a pilot, I'm a photog that does air-to-air photography. That said, I've jumped out of aeroplanes, roped out of helicopters, been up in a variety of modern military aircraft and World War II Warbirds, gliders, passenger jets and light civil aviation.


I got pushed out of a plane. See I am a girl.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> LOL at men being browbeaten in the apparent safety of the Men's Clubhouse
> 
> This forum is fast jumping the shark.


*Specifically to The Cro-Magnon*-

Does the possibility exist that you would ever enter into such actions on The Ladies Lounge? Why or why not?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Personal,

The thing that most impressed my about Glock was that I'd heard all this hype, yet resisted it. I was a Good American Smith and Wesson guy. Yet, when the Glock came to me, I was won over quickly and completely. 

I'll never disparage S&W. I am a stockholder, and still love them. Glock, though, is a working, non-failing winner. 

Surely, the M- rifles and carbines are stellar. I love my mini-14. Best firearm investment I ever made, and a fine rifle.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Forest said:


> I don't understand the Glock 35. Is it a "match pistol"? I mean for competitive shooting? Is it for collectors; or an elitist money maker?


The reasons I prefer it;

Better trigger, longer sight radius, extended slide release (Glock calls it a "slide stop") and mag release. Switching to the Glock 35 improved my qualification scores. Plus the slide/barrel extends beyond the tactical light, I like the aesthetics of it. 

You will also see a slight velocity increase due to the longer barrel. Enough to make a difference? Who knows, but I will take it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haven't fired a gun in ages! Especially not in this police state (NSW)!

Even in my youth it was almost always civilian weapons, not military-grade, even in my motherland. Though I did fire the F88 during cadets, it felt like a bb gun for me. Grew up with high powered rifles and shotguns. Still remember I almost broke my shoulder firing my first shotty! Also culturally trained to minimize wastage of ammo and animal suffering so was quite a precision shot during hunts.

But now... haven't practiced for years, would be surprised if I can hit the broad side of a barn nowadays

Meh, now I just fly


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Personal said:


> I've never fired a shotgun, maybe one day but as you say being in NSW my days of using firearms is largely over.
> 
> Flying is fun though.


Shotguns are actually the most enjoyable things to fire. Get a 12 gauge pump, and just shoot. You'll hit what you're aiming at, you'll appreciate the power of the firearm, be interested in the different types of shot, etc.

It gets you back to what the whole thing was about. Bringing down something when necessary.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bugged said:


> Ten minutes it's too long..it shows in the active topic list so it's easy to spot...This thread is just a way to provoke..the topic in itself is meant *exactly for that.*
> Won't take long before it's locked or deleted or edited...It's ALWAYS men that try to start *a gender war*...there's a bunch of angry /frustrated/ridiculous talibans on this forum..i don't know why they're tolerated...(most get banned after a while)
> 
> Ladies, just had these people to your ignore list..and they will quickly disappear...they have nothing else to do than spread their frustration...
> ...





Forest said:


> The bit about frustrated, angry men, the taliban, and who is here to provoke was perplexing.
> 
> The "ignore list" idea is good, though.


It’s called sarcasm/humor. That’s they the > is there.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Personal said:


> * 9mm F1 SMG (instructed and coached firers of this weapon)












Something about that particular weapon that I find appalling to my American sensibilities.

Got to play with the MP5 for a brief period until ultimately transitioning to M4s. Just not the world for subguns anymore. The SD model was particularly sweet. You could shoot standard ammo without ears on.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Forest said:


> Shotguns are actually the most enjoyable things to fire. Get a 12 gauge


Don't know about that. I still have nightmares about a course where I had to manipulate and fire a 12 gauge one-handed.:crying:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ripper said:


> Don't know about that. I still have nightmares about a course where I had to manipulate and fire a 12 gauge one-handed.:crying:


We had this deal where we had to fire 5 rounds in 5 seconds. The shotgun held 4, and one was in your hand that you worked the action with. You'd have to pump/eject all the rounds after firing, and dump that last round in, get it chambered, and fire it. It was close in, but all the shot had to hit the middle of the target, or you failed.

Only one way to do it. The spare round had to be held between your index and pinky the whole time, then quickly fed in. It was like riding a bike. Once you had it, you had it forever.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I actually prefer rifles myself, though shotties are great for moving targets, used to practice with disc/"duck" shooting in the past, if I remember the first time it was like 4/25 targets for me lol - was so frustrated if I remember, best I ever got was 22/25, had to really rely on instinctual aim, following the movements.

And yeah Personal, to hell with the gun laws in this state!!! 
You need license + cop check to even FIRE a freakin gun - AT a gun club!!!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Forest said:


> Yet, when the Glock came to me, I was won over quickly and completely.


I love my C34. One of the best firearms I ever owned. 

But, when it comes to qualification at the range, I still bring my trusty Remington Rand. Tight groups, every time.

As a daily carry piece though I like my Sig P220 and BU9 Nano backup piece.

I haven't shot my mini-14 in ages.

Damn, now I'm itching to go to the range.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Personal said:


> Perhaps one day, I'd also like to give a Winchester lever action a go as well not for any particular reason except for idle curiosity.


Due to all the sightings of the old Winchesters on the TV westerns, I'd always felt the same way. Interestingly lots of those westerns featured the Model 94, which was not actually around during the circa of the shows, but it looked great.

A few years ago, I spotted this nifty Marlin lever action 357. It was a bit shorter, kind of a carbine length. The fact that it would shoot less powerful 38 rounds appeals to me, because I wanted it for shooting a coyotes, and didn't want to send hot 30 caliber rounds all over the place. I still, of course, have not bagged a coyote with it, but love it just the same.

Marlin Model 1894C

Like C Odo, I've got a Mini-14, but never shoot it. Too powerful when you're not sure if a cow may be lurking in the distance. More of an investment special. Paid just over $200 for it new 25 years ago.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> Perhaps one day, I'd also like to give a Winchester lever action a go as well not for any particular reason except for idle curiosity.


Should try long distance shooting, back in the motherland we used to grab our .308s and fire at ranges of ~2 kms

Easy when the terrain looks like this:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Personal said:


> Perhaps one day, I'd also like to give a Winchester lever action a go as well not for any particular reason except for idle curiosity.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ockj4Sx0V_Q


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Forest said:


> Is there anything you are interested in that seems particular to your gender?


I enjoy building custom rifles. I don't personally know any women who do this, although I'm sure there must be some somewhere.

Even with something like gardening though, there do seem to be differences. The local cactus and succulent society, for example, splits almost down the middle with the women favoring aloes, palms, adeniums, ect., and the men favoring the nastiest, spiniest species of cactus like cylindropuntia molesta and bigelovii.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> I enjoy building custom rifles. I don't personally know any women who do this, although I'm sure there must be some somewhere.
> 
> Even with something like gardening though, there do seem to be differences. The local cactus and succulent society, for example, splits almost down the middle with the women favoring aloes, palms, adeniums, ect., and the men favoring the nastiest, spiniest species of cactus like cylindropuntia molesta and bigelovii.


Whenever I see you post, I think "Oh the ZZ-Top guy...."

I think men like rifles because they are beautiful and functional, but won't screw you over if you fail to mention it incessantly.

My Marlin has a walnut stock, which I think is beautiful. Have always loved walnut. As a student of the art, are there certain traditional woods? Living in the desert, are there local lumbers you can use?

Now, we have prickly pears around here, which are ugly as sin, but do produce a beautiful flower once a year for about 1 week.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Forest said:


> Whenever I see you post, I think "Oh the ZZ-Top guy...."


The avatar?



Forest said:


> Living in the desert, are there local lumbers you can use?


In the low desert, we have Acacia, Mesquite and Ironwood, which are all beautiful and okay for pistol grips, but it's tough to find a piece big enough and stable enough for a stock.

My most recent creation didn't involve wood. --An AR family rifle. American Spirit lower + Walther target upper:












Forest said:


> Now, we have prickly pears around here, which are ugly as sin, but do produce a beautiful flower once a year for about 1 week.


We have a more aggressive cousin of prickly pear (opuntia) here called Cholla (cylyindriopuntia) If you stand in the wrong direction during a strong wind, this can happen:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personal said:


> I love either flat ground as far as one can see in any direction with big skies, or the coast with waves crashing on beaches and rocks.
> 
> Except for using machine guns on tripods or a radio to call for and adjust mortar fire I've never shot anything that far.


Aye, it's oceans of grass! 

Have to really take note of the ranges (may want to use a rangefinder as an alternative), bullet drop and wet your finger to feel the wind when it comes to long range shots, and it's difficult to pre-sight at such ranges. It's good practice though, by the time I came back to WA to hunt goats, a few hundred meters is nothing lol

*sigh* I miss shooting


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So I guess male specific (or Caitlin Jenner...), what is the furthest you have stood from the toilet while peeing? Please factor in from the "point of pee release" , don't try to add a foot b/c you peed with an erection...


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> what is the furthest you have stood from the toilet while peeing?


More important numbers would be angle of penile elevation and stream degree of arc.

Protractors anyone?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

How the hell did this thread go from guns to peeing? lol


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

After reading this thread, I feel an irresistible urge to either kill something or pee and miss the bowl badly.

Maybe both.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> How the hell did this thread go from guns to peeing? lol


You need to account for wind speed either way.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright! A good ol' boy pissin' contest. >:grin2:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Between "hooray for feminsim"; "affirmative consent"; and "give your money to women" could this forum display any more estrogen? Too bad Simply Amorous got run off. She was a real man.

Roll over, roll over.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I said it in a previous posting on another topic, but it bears repeating:

Without naming any names or pointing to any specific posters within this thread or others, the sooner you realize there is a certain "cabal" of posters who promote "right-think" according to their pre-defined narrative, and, actively work to stifle any dissenting opinion on these forums, the better off you'll be.

Given this, it is difficult for me to take much, if anything at all, on these forums seriously.

It is sad that some posters feel it necessary to continuously interject themselves into what should be restricted to male-only discussions, given there are numerous other mixed-sexes forums here .... but again, it's all about keeping on the pre-defined narrative and stifling opinions that are contrary to "right-think", so the ends justify the means, right?

The reason I think its sad is oftentimes there are men who truly want male-specific feedback without the fear of being harassed and judged by the opposite sex, just because something they need to post or ask about is contrary or otherwise goes against what is politically correct.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Forest said:


> Between "hooray for feminsim"; "affirmative consent"; and "give your money to women" could this forum display any more estrogen? Too bad Simply Amorous got run off. She was a real man.
> 
> Roll over, roll over.


All three of those threads were started by male posters so if you want to complain about any "displays of estrogen" clouding the forum, take it up with @technovelist, @EllisRedding and @Mr The Other.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lila said:


> All three of those threads were started by male posters so if you want to complain about any "displays of estrogen" clouding the forum, take it up with *@technovelist, @EllisRedding and @Mr The Other*.


^ These are probably the 3 most estrogen filled guys on TAM, I am starting to question if they are in fact women ... >


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Lila said:


> All three of those threads were started by male posters so if you want to complain about any "displays of estrogen" clouding the forum, take it up with @technovelist, @EllisRedding and @Mr The Other.


Didn't I just do that?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

My estradoil levels are on the very low normal side, so I know I'm not contributing to excess estrogen in the forum


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> I said it in a previous posting on another topic, but it bears repeating:
> 
> Without naming any names or pointing to any specific posters within this thread or others, the sooner you realize there is a certain "cabal" of posters who promote "right-think" according to their pre-defined narrative, and, actively work to stifle any dissenting opinion on these forums, the better off you'll be.
> 
> ...


And to be clear, two of the women you are talking about are Mods here so....I guess if you don't like how they run things around here or what they have to say, you could find another forum where men all get to talk about whatever they want? Simple as that.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Are we still talking about the relationship advice forum with the default pink background, and why there aren't more splosions and monster trucks?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> And to be clear, two of the women you are talking about are Mods here so....I guess if you don't like how they run things around here or what they have to say, you could find another forum where men all get to talk about whatever they want? Simple as that.


I didn't see him reference any mods, pretty sure other females have posted that aren't mods.

See nothing wrong with him expressing his opinion ...


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> And to be clear, two of the women you are talking about are Mods here so....


No. 

Let's not be "clear". 

I did not refer to anyone in particular, moderator, or otherwise.

As I stated, I did not mention any names and as such, people can draw their own conclusions based on their own observational evidence. 

Please do not put words into my mouth.

Thank you.

-=-

On a somewhat related note, one reason why moderators in any "non-moderated" forum (e.g. a forum which does not require approval of messages to post) should not actively participate in the discussions they are moderating, is they hold a disproportionate amount of power in the discussion, given they have the ability to ban or restrict other members' speech within the forum. This, by its definition, will cause members to self-censor their comments to not contradict the opinions of the moderator(s), out of fear of being banned or restricted.

In other unmoderated forums in which I participate, the moderators only interject themselves into discussion to get it back on track, or indicate why they are closing a thread, etc.

How the owners of this site run the forum, however, is entirely their business.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Personally I love all the words we hear from the moderators here, and I believe they do a great job and service. I find it sad that the female moderators have to put up with so much of this type of bullying. Thankfully, they are big girls and can hold their own.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> I said it in a previous posting on another topic, but it bears repeating:
> 
> Without naming any names or pointing to any specific posters within this thread or others, the sooner you realize there is a certain "cabal" of posters who promote "right-think" according to their pre-defined narrative, and, actively work to stifle any dissenting opinion on these forums, the better off you'll be.
> 
> Given this, it is difficult for me to take much, if anything at all, on these forums seriously.


Many women here feel the same. 


> It is sad that some posters feel it necessary to continuously interject themselves into what should be restricted to male-only discussions, given there are numerous other mixed-sexes forums here .... but again, it's all about keeping on the pre-defined narrative and stifling opinions that are contrary to "right-think", so the ends justify the means, right?


And many men post on the women's forum. Interesting. 


> The reason I think its sad is oftentimes there are men who truly want male-specific feedback without the fear of being harassed and judged by the opposite sex, just because something they need to post or ask about is contrary or otherwise goes against what is politically correct.


Again I'm sure many women feel the same, however it would probably be best to join a male only forum and pat each other on the back there instead.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> See nothing wrong with him expressing his opinion ...


You'd think so, right? Yet....


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> No.
> 
> Let's not be "clear".
> 
> ...


Have you thought about sucking up more?

You have this irritating way of disagreeing with people in a non-abusive fashion. It just doesn't fit with modern conversation. If someone makes a statement of questionable judgement, you can always be counted of to say something sensible, factual, and logical to counter them. Its just not in keeping with the times.

Don't even get me started on how you stay on topic....:whip::wtf:

Have you ever greased a hay baler in August? Is there such thing as a manual grease gun that works?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Are we still talking about the relationship advice forum with the default pink background, and why there aren't more splosions and monster trucks?


Feel like you stuck in a re-run of Thirtysomething?

I've search in vain for a video of Jay Leno's monologue joke about the show:

Jay Leno joked "The women are always complaining 'what about my needs?' and the men are complaining 'what about my needs?' and I'm watching it thinking 'Hey, what about my needs, can't you blow up a car or something?'"


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

*LittleDeer* said:


> And many men post on the women's forum. Interesting.


Not me. I attempt to "practice what I preach". You don't see me participating in "Ladies Lounge" discussions. 99% of my postings are in the Men's Clubhouse or the General discussion forum.

I can't attest for what other male posters do. I'm not responsible for their actions.

Admittedly, I have sometimes poked into a discussion which appears over there -----> 

because it looks interesting from the topic, but I attempt to be cognizant of the forum it is posted in, and restrict my participation if I happen to notice it is in an area where the discussion is principally female-centric. 

I would be remiss, though, to say I've been 100% positive, since its also always possible the moderators may have moved a discussion from one forum to another without my knowledge after I've posted, or I may not have noticed the forum it is posted in at the time.




> Again I'm sure many women feel the same, however it would probably be best to join a male only forum and pat each other on the back there instead.


I am sure there are members of both sexes who would like to discuss matters pertaining to their marriages with members of the same sex only; members of one gender shouldn't be chastised by members of the other gender when they come here to seek feedback from members of the same sex.

I'm also sure there are others who would appreciate feedback from members of the opposite sex, as well as mixed sexes, and as such, mixed-gender forums can provide that venue.

There is no reason why a message site such as this cannot have male and female-specific forums. Ultimately, though, its up to the owners of the site to decide how they run their site.


And, back on topic:

...Should I get the DJI Inspire-1 drone, guys? My DJI Phantom is getting a bit dated!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Forest said:


> Have you thought about sucking up more?


That giant slurping sound Ross Perot mentioned, you mean?



> You have this irritating way of disagreeing with people in a non-abusive fashion.


I'm sorry, I'll attempt to be more abusive in my replies in the future. Would that make you happy? 



> Have you ever greased a hay baler in August? Is there such thing as a manual grease gun that works?


No, can't say I have. I haven't hayed since I left Pataskala 37 years ago. I have, though, been attempting to find the time to change my hydraulic fluid pump's master gasket on my Deere, unfortunately, I seem to end up with an endless supply of projects to work on over the weekend and run out of time before completing them all.

Was just discussing with the SO this morning around 4am, after an hour of coital bliss (the poor woman woke up at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep, I figured a few dozen orgasms would exhaust her to the point she would pass out again until 7am). The summer is almost over, and I haven't gotten anything around here done. I still need to put in a paver patio walkway from the side door to front door. But, to do that, I really need the backhoe. So I really need to fix the hydraulic pump. Which means I need about 4 hours of uninterrupted time to disassemble the front end of the Deere.

Anyone know of a beam-based wireless driveway alert system which operates off low-voltage wiring? I can't seem to find one of those either. All I can find are battery-based systems, or systems running off 110, and I really prefer not to have to trench several hundred feet from the house to end of the driveway.

I still need to work on my truck too, run a new 12v line to my air suspension compressor. Then I have to get a new set of front tires for my car, and do the front brakes. In another few weeks the missus is driving to DC and before she leaves I have to do her brakes, rotate her tires, and change her oil.

The tasks are endless, it seems.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Many women here feel the same.
> 
> And many men post on the women's forum. Interesting.
> 
> Again I'm sure many women feel the same, however it would probably be best to join a male only forum and pat each other on the back there instead.


Both men and women should have a sub section of the forum where they can discuss issues without the other gender stepping in. That is at least what I thought the purpose of the Clubhouses were, but it is obviously not a "clubhouse" but really just a way to group gender specific topics together. It has nothing to do with anyone patting each other on their back, but interesting take nonetheless ...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a great suggestion! You guys can start your own forum where no women are allowed ever! And then you won't have to deal with the horrible treatment you get around here (poor guys).

In fact, No More Mr. Nice Guy has a male only forum. You should check that one out.

Continuing to complain that this forum doesn't have a man sanctuary just makes you sound bitter, since it doesn't have one now, it hasn't had one before and as far as we can tell, it isn't going to have one in the future. So you can wah wah wah about it, or you can find a man sanctuary forum.

Kind of rude of you to keep insulting the choices of how they do things here, you know.

Although, it is really only a couple of you who keep going on about it....so I'll have to guess the rest of the guys are ok with it.

Most of the guys I love here also post in the women's forum on threads in there, too.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Good lord. This reminds me of kindergarten when they made the boys and girls line up separately. How about we say what we want, where we want? Come git me, internet cops!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have a great suggestion! You guys can start your own forum where no women are allowed ever! And then you won't have to deal with the horrible treatment you get around here (poor guys).
> 
> In fact, No More Mr. Nice Guy has a male only forum. You should check that one out.
> 
> ...


You got is Ms Mod. As usual, folks posting opinions here that don't line up with your high and mighty thinking, so of course you need to step in and set the record straight ... 

Anyways, I believe the topic prior t o this was Guns and Peeing, or Peeing with guns, something like that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> You got is Ms Mod. As usual, folks posting opinions here that don't line up with your high and mighty thinking, so of course you need to step in and set the record straight ...


Oh people like Fozzy maybe? Did you want to insult him too since he doesn't seem to mind that people are allowed to post in whatever section they want? But no, of course you just want to bash me for it like I'm way out on the fringe of thinking.

And what is it you are actually getting on my case about here?

Oh THAT'S RIGHT....you are getting on my case because I am defending the way they do things here, because you want to be able to openly complain about the way they do things here.

And hey, you do have the right to openly complain (which you are taking full advantage of) and I do have the right to defend the way they do things here....so honestly I don't get what you think you are "calling me out" about. Oh wait, yes I do...you just want to insult whatever I have to say, no matter what it is. Got it.

But don't bother trying to call out a guy who is saying the same thing, like Fozzy just did. Make sure you only get on my case about it. Because you know, you have to make sure some of your similar thinking dudes like all your posts against me in your popularity contest.

Now how many more posts will be lobbed at me here...back and forth and back and forth and....


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

:grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh people like Fozzy maybe? Did you want to insult him too since he doesn't seem to mind that people are allowed to post in whatever section they want? But no, of course you just want to bash me for it like I'm way out on the fringe of thinking.
> 
> And what is it you are actually getting on my case about here?
> 
> ...


Lol, are you really that full of yourself (no need to answer an obvious question)?

It has zip to do with Fozzy, it has to do with your tone and you frequently putting people down who don't somehow line up with your thinking, well, because you really know the truth, we get it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think Taurus makes piss-poor weapons. DOUBLE POINTS!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

ER and others,

FW has a point. You can post wherever you want on this forum. Those are the rules, so what's to complain about?

This thread is in the LL and plenty of posters are male and no one is complaining.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/283298-bras-feminism-nipples.html

Why not start a social group if you want a male only audience?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

T&T said:


> ER and others,
> 
> FW has a point. You can post wherever you want on this forum. Those are the rules, so what's to complain about?
> 
> ...


No one said the same isn't happening in the LL (rarely go in there but I would assume guys post in there). I think at face value someone coming onto TAM sees the Ladies and Mens Clubhouse and thinks that may be a place they can discuss their issues without the other gender. Obviously that is not how it works in practice here. It is what it is.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> No one said the same isn't happening in the LL (rarely go in there but I would assume guys post in there). I think at face value someone coming onto TAM sees the Ladies and Mens Clubhouse and thinks that may be a place they can discuss their issues without the other gender. Obviously that is not how it works in practice here. It is what it is.


You're probably right and I thought the same when I joined. But, it isn't the case. I'm sure I've posted in the LL seeing as many men do. I usually just hit the "new posts" button.

I was serious about a men's social group. It might just be the ticket for those who want to shoot the sh!t with men only.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> You got is Ms Mod. As usual, folks posting opinions here that don't line up with your high and mighty thinking, so of course you need to step in and set the record straight ...
> 
> Anyways, I believe the topic prior t o this was Guns and Peeing, or Peeing with guns, something like that.





T&T said:


> You're probably right and I thought the same when I joined. But, it isn't the case. I'm sure I've posted in the LL seeing as many men do. I usually just hit the "new posts" button.
> 
> I was serious about a men's social group. It might just be the ticket for those who want to shoot the sh!t with men only.



Yeah. We got a problem, and act all bitter. :lol:
Has anyone else noticed that some people cannot stop themselves from pissing all over someone else' business?

If I took a wild guess, I'd bet the men posting in the women's forum don't constantly try to dominate, shout down, or steer whatever the topic is. But finally, who gives a crap is going on there? I think we've all had enough of the hand-wringing gender based simpering.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

T&T said:


> You're probably right and I thought the same when I joined. But, it isn't the case. I'm sure I've posted in the LL seeing as many men do. I usually just hit the "new posts" button.
> 
> I was serious about a men's social group. It might just be the ticket for those who want to shoot the sh!t with men only.


I think groups in general are good. The only problem (correct me if I am wrong) they are kind of hidden so you need to get invited in? In other forums I participate in we generally end up creating a chat thread where everyone can shoot the $hit, but keep it open to everyone.

I guess my point, if someone has an issue and wants open feedback from everyone, that is what the other sections of TAM would seem for. Why have a Mens/Womens clubhouse if it is nothing more then just an extension of the other sub forums? I agree with you, that is not how TAM works as we know, really nothing more than a suggestion, that is all.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I think groups in general are good. The only problem (correct me if I am wrong) they are kind of hidden so you need to get invited in? In other forums I participate in we generally end up creating a chat thread where everyone can shoot the $hit, but keep it open to everyone.
> 
> I guess my point, if someone has an issue and wants open feedback from everyone, that is what the other sections of TAM would seem for. Why have a Mens/Womens clubhouse if it is nothing more then just an extension of the other sub forums? I agree with you, that is not how TAM works as we know, really nothing more than a suggestion, that is all.


Kind of hidden is putting it mildly or I'm blind...I went looking for them after I posted that and can't find sh!t.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

T&T said:


> Kind of hidden is putting it mildly or I'm blind...I went looking for them after I posted that and can't find sh!t.


lol, I only found one group b/c another poster asked about in and someone posted the link.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Forest said:


> Yeah. We got a problem, and act all bitter. :lol:
> Has anyone else noticed that some people cannot stop themselves from pissing all over someone else' business?


I'm shooting the sh!t with ER. 

I don't have a clue what you're saying...Pissing all over someones business lol


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> No, can't say I have. I haven't hayed since I left Pataskala 37 years ago. I have, though, been attempting to find the time to change my hydraulic fluid pump's master gasket on my Deere, unfortunately, I seem to end up with an endless supply of projects to work on over the weekend and run out of time before completing them all.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a beam-based wireless driveway alert system which operates off low-voltage wiring? I can't seem to find one of those either. All I can find are battery-based systems, or systems running off 110, and I really prefer not to have to trench several hundred feet from the house to end of the driveway.
> ...


The guy I kinda bale hay with has this old Hesston round baler. The thing is a leaky, filthy beat up old beast. It must be lubed all the time or something is going to break or catch fire. As he's kinda older, I clean the thing up and try to lube in. Zerks always clogged, grease running out everywhere. It seems the only way to get a grease guy to work is to buy an expensive motorized or a/c one. Not gonna do it.

Anyway. Look on Amazon and search "Driveway alarm". They have tons of them. Most are wireless, but some have 1/2 range. I see Mighty Mule makes one. I have one of their gate openers, and it is a champ.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Lol, are you really that full of yourself (no need to answer an obvious question)?


Brother Ellis, don't take the bait. Just say "No", Brother Ellis.




T&T said:


> You can post wherever you want on this forum. Those are the rules, so what's to complain about?


I do not believe anyone here in this thread (and I don't read all the threads, so I cannot attest for others I do not read) is saying it is "against the rules".

The more generic point of discussion was made that oftentimes a member of each gender may seek opinions from those of the same gender, and may not want to be ridiculed by members of the opposite sex if the poster happens to say something which doesn't conform with "right-think".

Or, on a similar vein... why does "Curves" exist and exclude males from membership?




> This thread is in the LL and plenty of posters are male and no one is complaining.


Again, nobody said it is "against the rules". However, some of us (like me) self-censor in this regard.




> Why not start a social group if you want a male only audience?


Again, you miss the point. It isn't about having a male-only social forum. Truthfully you cannot enact such a thing, since you have no way to positively identify posters anyway.


And, to bring everything back on topic again...

Was thinking of buying one of these or these. Any experiences? Or should I just stick with one of these?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> Brother Ellis, don't take the bait. Just say "No", Brother Ellis.


Agreed 100%



Faithful Wife said:


> ...I'll make it easier for you and disappear.


Promises, promises…….broken!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

T&T said:


> I'm shooting the sh!t with ER.
> 
> I don't have a clue what you're saying...Pissing all over someones business lol


I put the wrong stupid smiley thing, not trying to make fun. I was pointing out that whatever you guys decide you'd like, someone will be along to spray it with an unpleasant substance, in an attempt at control. Possibly a strange territory marking drive.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> Was thinking of buying one of these or these. Any experiences? Or should I just stick with one of these?


I wish..Canuck 

I got the point CO...way back.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Odo,

If you are serious about the rifle thing, I have a buddy that is coming out here to shoot next weekend. This guy knows his stuff. Been to armorer's school, a real gun guy. His thing for the last several years has been his 308 sniper rifle. He's a great shot. Its kind of up his alley. I haven't heard of this company, but he probably has. Ill email him.

How is ammo in your area? Always a consideration. That's why I'm so proud of my little Marlin 357 lever action. Fun, and shoots 38s which I have boxes of that I need to shoot. Getting pretty old. Of course, you can't do surgical shots from 500 yards with it. But you can prop it on your shoulder like John Wayne. 

Are the rhino a big problem in your area?

Holy Smokes, just saw the price on the Barrett thing. I usually think firearms are a pretty good, or at least stable investment, but I don't know about a 12 grand big bore sniper rifle. We shoot into a pond dam. I'm afraid that thing might leave a hole all the way thru.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Forest said:


> Anyway. Look on Amazon and search "Driveway alarm". They have tons of them. Most are wireless, but some have 1/2 range. I see Mighty Mule makes one. I have one of their gate openers, and it is a champ.


Yeah, but they all require batteries, or a 110v feed. I wanted to find one I could tap into my low-voltage lighting lines with. Batteries are too much of a PITFA, nothing worse than trying to dig through snow and ice in the middle of a new england winter to replace the batteries in a G-D sensor. 

I don't have 110 available that far out. I'd have to trench another line.

Wireless low-voltage is the name of the game. Don't think one exists, though. At least, not through retail sources.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> Yeah, but they all require batteries, or a 110v feed. I wanted to find one I could tap into my low-voltage lighting lines with. Batteries are too much of a PITFA, nothing worse than trying to dig through snow and ice in the middle of a new england winter to replace the batteries in a G-D sensor.
> 
> I don't have 110 available that far out. I'd have to trench another line.
> 
> Wireless low-voltage is the name of the game. Don't think one exists, though. At least, not through retail sources.



Hmmm. That is odd. The only thing I could find is a driveway monitor accessory to the Mighty Mule Gate opener that piggy-backs off the 12v system. My gate opener has a 12v lawn tractor battery that is charged by a small solar panel. Works great, but the cheap batteries I buy have to be replaced every couple years.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Forest said:


> Hmmm. That is odd. The only thing I could find is a driveway monitor accessory to the Mighty Mule Gate opener that piggy-backs off the 12v system. My gate opener has a 12v lawn tractor battery that is charged by a small solar panel. Works great, but the cheap batteries I buy have to be replaced every couple years.


Solar isn't an option either, unfortunately. The end of my driveway is shrouded in a tree line which yields almost no direct sunlight during the day. 

I tried those solar-powered driveway lights, when my SO accidentally drove her car into a low stone wall that lines my driveway one evening as she was backing out because she couldn't see it (living in the country with no streetlights = pitch black, even with moonlight, due to the tree canopy). They worked for a couple of evenings until the batteries ran dry, and never charged as they never received direct sunlight. 

That necessitated the LV line, which was easy enough to do simply by running it under the mulch in the landscaping. Now I have a string of LV lights along the stone wall to mark the path.

I suppose I could do the same with some UV-rated 110v line if I really had to, but the thought makes me cringe. It certainly wouldn't pass muster w/ the building inspector if for some reason I ever needed to have a real inspection done here.


----------

